# Pearce Grips, Inc. + Nano? Possibly.



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I originally emailed Pearce Grips when the Beretta Nano first came out, asking if they planned on manufacturing a pinky extension for the Nano. I finally got an email back.

If you want them to make one, go to their website and flood their email with the request. Let them know that we want it. Because they are considering it.

Their reply to me was, simply:

A decision will be made after shot show in January as to weather or not we will move forward with an extension for the nano

Thank You

Pearce Grip Inc.
[email protected]


----------

